# Coccyx Injection



## tonirjeffries (Mar 11, 2008)

Would anyone out there know the CPT code for coccyx injection.  Perhaps 27096???

Thanks for any assistance!

T Jeffries CPC CPC-H


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2008)

Since the coccyx is actually related to the sacrum/caudal area..I would use the caudal codes.


----------



## mmendoza (Mar 12, 2008)

I was given by my Dr. 62282 which is Epi, lumbar, sacral (caudal).

Hope this helps


----------



## mbort (Mar 12, 2008)

The 62282 should only be used if a neuolytic substance is injected.  Typically the coccyx injections are of steroid nature so I would lean towards those codes (62311)


----------

